# what are these parts for my loco?



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

I decided to try putting the couplers and little bits onto my B part of my loco and I have these things. I don't know where they go. They look like little lights. They are 3 mm.
I think they are lights that I put on the back but I'm not sure. I don't understand the drawings. It's a Proto 2000 CNR train.
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/920-40657

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

The A unit also has one little light and I think it goes on the back. Am I supposed to glue it on there? It won't stick on it's own. The unit also comes with an extra little man. There are 2 of them driving and I think I can stick the other little guy in there if I take it apart. Is the third guy supposed to be in there too or is he only there for special occasions?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I read the description. The extra man can be a passenger or a snow blower operator.

You have a headlight (self explanatory and a mars light ( simulates a rotating beacon). Also some white lights?Interior cab lighting and number boards? 

I saw the price tag take your time.

The little picture looks likes surface mounted LEDS probably white do they have a type of electical conection?
That's the best I can Do.


----------



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

T-Man said:


> I read the description. The extra man can be a passenger or a snow blower operator.


So I can put him in the front between the drivers I guess, or where would I put him as a snow blower operator?



T-Man said:


> You have a headlight (self explanatory and a mars light ( simulates a rotating beacon). Also some white lights?Interior cab lighting and number boards?


The headlight is the front light I assume. It doesn't have a Mars light though. Maybe this type of loco didn't have them. I think the description refers to one of the other models. The box says "w/out mars light" and the description on the webs says "Working Mars Light as Appropriate".



T-Man said:


> I saw the price tag take your time.


I sold a lot of stuff to buy it, but I didn't pay the msrp. It was about $100 less and in Canadian dollars. If I had waited until this weekend I could have saved an additional 15% but I didn't know about the sale until 3 days later and they won't let me return it and re-buy it.

What do you mean take my time? Putting it together or buying train stuff?



T-Man said:


> The little picture looks likes surface mounted LEDS probably white do they have a type of electical conection?


There is no electrical connection. On the back is just the little grid-type pattern that would slide onto the grids on the back of the car. I didn't take them out of the package but I don't think they would just stick there on their own. Or maybe they don't go there at all. The instructions are vague. It was hard enough trying to figure out how to put the couplers on.



T-Man said:


> That's the best I can Do.


It was very helpful, thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The snow pilot operated the blower, they were nonpowered and needed to be pushed. So the pilot ast in the cab of the blower. So you so have an extra figure .

The Mars light would just be a bulb attached to a flasher.

Take your time, is an expression, don't make a mistake.

Your small picture must be lenses.

I only assembled one HO emgine kit. Parts do have to be glued.
Any suggestions on what type?


----------



## mikeintoronto (Nov 17, 2008)

*Just an update*

I went to the hobby shop to ask about the lights. They were very helpful and knowledgable. Apparently the lights are attached to the ends of the loco, 4th rung down, left of the door. So I looked in my color atlas of CN trains and sure enough, there was the light, 4th rung down, but it was on the right side. I might also mention it wasn't a loco I was looking at. I couldn't find any pics of the loco. But based on the info the shop gave me regarding how the light was utilised, the operator would peer out the door to see if the light was on, and since the door handle is on the left side, it only makes sense that the light is on the left. I took another look at the diagram and it seems the left is where they go. So, 4th rung down, left side, beside the door. They do belong there and I need to attach them.

As for the Mars light, Canadian locos didn't have these so that is why mine say "w/o mars light".

Neat!


----------

